# Ernie Sims Pit Bulls On Parade, Tallahassee, Florida March 26, 2011



## Lucy Loo (Oct 28, 2009)

Come out to the Tallahassee Antique Car Museum for the 2nd Annual Ernie Sims Pit Bulls On Parade on March 26, 2011!!! Weight Pull Demos, Fun Events for the Dogs, Agility, Obedience, CGC Testing, and much much more!!! Check out all the cool things you can do with your Pit Bull.......there will be food, vendors, and rescues on site as well, including the HCAS Pit Crew and Pit Bull Ambassadors.....so come out and "make a day of it" with us!!!


----------

